# correct size of rub for leos



## mattclarke (Jun 13, 2008)

hi guys and girls 

i was just wandering what size rub would be correct to keep 2 adult females long term. And what size, would you say, would be acceptable for a single male ?

many thanks :mf_dribble:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

id say a 50 l for 2


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

id say 50L for 2, how are you going to heat these? i thought most people used ceramic bulbs but wouldnt that melt the tub?


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

heat mats 

ive not seen many use a caramic for leos


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

was gona say u dont need to use ceramic heater with a leo. 

just a heat mat under the rub


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Where can you buy suitable rubs for leo's have looked in Argos and they have some boxes which i guess could be classed as a rub but i wasn't sure?


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Staples.co.uk Your business partner for Office Supplies, furniture and technology.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bexley18 said:


> Where can you buy suitable rubs for leo's have looked in Argos and they have some boxes which i guess could be classed as a rub but i wasn't sure?


Argos do a 50ltr RUB for 12 quid..

Buy Really Useful Box 50 Litre. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The thing is with alot of rubs is the capacitiy is measure by how much it can hold liquid wise and not how big the floor space is so you have to look around.

I find wilkos 35ltr clear RUB's are good for 1/2 adult leos as they have a floor space of over 2x1ft.3


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

:2thumb: these look good they are from asda and are nice and affordable
ASDA direct | Flip Lid Storage Box - Clear Lid | Food Storage

what do you think ?

65l for £7.50

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------

